
Ask HN: How to keep up with new studies? - catacombs
If I&#x27;m interested in following several topics and want to follow any new studies on that given subject, where would be the best places to track new papers?<p>Non-profits? Universities? The number of potential sources is daunting.<p>Ideally, I&#x27;d like to follow an RSS feed, but I&#x27;m open to alternatives.
======
JPLeRouzic
I am interested in ALS disease research.

What I did, is manually check each potentially interesting RSS feed and
incorporate interesting ones into my RSS feed list and I wrote a small program
to present it this list with a summary and an URL for each item.

If I decide by reading the summary, that it is interesting, then I click on
the link and look at the original article.

IMO, the value is in the manually built list of RSS feeds (it depends on your
interests), not in any RSS syndication software.

